# Free Webinar:  Prefishing Strategies



## CaptainSolo (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey everyone, I will be hosting a completely FREE webinar this Saturday (April 1st) at 8pm EST on "Prefishing Strategies". 

This webinar will be focused on how to be a more efficient angler, whether you are practicing for a tournament or trying to quickly pattern fish. 

This is sure to be a good time, and I look forward to seeing you there. Simply click on the link below to sign up:

https://navionics.zoom.us/webinar/re...34be5db4a05ad8


----------



## chap89 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Replay?*

Hey Sonar, will the webinar be available for replay later? Will be fishing a tournament on Saturday.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 30, 2017)

I caught the last webinar and it was well worth the watch.


----------

